# Stopover, Ireland East Coast



## osbam

Does anyone know of a safe overnight stop, south of Wicklow, handy to the N11? We are en route to Rosslare. A pub car park would be good!


----------



## JohnGun

dont know of any stopovers but you could try this nice campsite
not far off the N11
Name:River Valley Caravan Park

Address:

Town:Redcross Village

Contact Name:Violet Williams

Contact Phone: 040441647

Fax: 040441677

E-mail: [email protected]

Website:http://www.rivervalleypark.com

Number of Pitches:190

Size:8 Hectares


----------



## osbam

Thanks, JohnGun, but it's a bit expensive for an overnight.


----------



## bob8925

we are touring ireland at the minute and have had no bother wild camping.
seems to be if you can park the van you can stay.
look for a small fishing harbour or nice scenic car park somewhere.

locals seem to encourage motorhomers from our experience thus far.


----------



## Jean-Luc

If you're heading for the morning ferry at Rosslare why not park up in the ferryport Parking place Rosslare


----------



## rugbyken

might be a bit too far south but when we got of the ferry at rosslare last year we stopped at kilmore quay had such a good time nearly didn't move on!!


----------



## lesanne

Comment removed by Moderators.


----------



## Nora+Neil

Not really my part of the Country. 

We have parked during day on the quay, south of the river in Arklow across road from Qualceram PLC Furniture Plant, within walking distance of town.

Also Aldi carpark north of the river. At the back of Dunnes/Bridge water centre.


----------



## JohnGun

lesanne said:


> comment removed by Moderators


Where are you from lesanne?


----------



## lesanne

hI JohnGun....does it really matter ? are well if you must know ..my mother..


----------



## rugbyken

knowing les it's by way of a good bottle of red i would think by this time


----------



## JohnGun

Offensive and insulting comment removed by Moderators


----------



## JohnGun

rugbyken said:


> knowing les it's by way of a good bottle of red i would think by this time


Ehhhhhh?


----------



## osbam

What's happened to this post? Irrelevancies and nonsense have overtaken the seach for information.


----------



## Nora+Neil

osbam.

I have notice this on a few posts. One person (G.....t) comes in and ruins it for everyone else.

Hope you find a wildcamping place on your way.


----------



## erneboy

lesanne said:


> comment removed by Moderators


Oh how very witty, Alan.


----------



## Glandwr

Totally agree with your sentiment Alan. They're those on here though that still maintain that it's only the terminally PC that find "Irish" jokes unfunny. :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Dick


----------



## Penquin

Just a gentle reminder to one and all to keep the thread on topic, the poster asked for assistance over the location of a site in a particular area, please help with that topic and minimise wandering {offtopic}.

Thank you,

Dave

On behalf of the Moderating team


----------



## dbar

If it were me, I'd stay in Wexford and if you have the time, visit the "singing sands" at Curracloe, which is one of Ireland's (possibly Europe's) longest sandy beaches. The sand sings as you walk on it as the grains are extremely fine. 

In Wexford, there are a couple of small car parks on the other side of the harbour bridge for wild camping (the bridge is on the R741). Basically, cross over the bridge from Wexford town, and the car park is on the right, just as the bridge ends. If that's full, carry on the R741 for a hundred yards or so, and there is another car park on the left. Either car park will give you great views of Wexford and the river Slaney, and its a short walk into town across the bridge. 

If you are looking for a pub to while away the evening, I would recommend either The Centenary Stores on the quayside (turn left as you finish crossing the bridge), or Con Macken's The Cape, which in good Irish tradition is both a pub and undertaker under one roof! 

(For anyone with long memories, Con is Eddie Macken's dad. Eddie was a show jumper in the 70's). 

The Cape is on the Bull Ring, which is set back from the quay by about 100 yards, and forms part of the high street. Ask anyone where it is, as its a very friendly town. 

If you see my auntie while you are there, please say hello! 

(PS Hello everyone - its my first post)


----------



## erneboy

Welcome dbar, very helpful first post, Alan.


----------



## osbam

Thanks, dbar. Very useful. Sounds like the right sort of place.


----------



## dbar

Eeeeek.........just remembered that I think the first car park I mentioned has height restrictions, but to be honest not 100% sure. I haven't been there in a MH though.

Failing the car parks, you could park on the quay, although it might be a bit noisey.

If all else fails, you can definitely park in the car park at Curracloe (go through village, follow signs for the Strand). Not much to do in the evening though......not even sure if it has a pub as its a tiny out of the way place.


----------



## Nora+Neil

dbar + osbam

The one nearest the bridge has a barrier.

The one on left no barrier as yet. 52°20'40.28"N 6°27'19.64"W

No barrier on Curracloe Beach. 52°23'18.07"N 6°21'55.13"W


----------



## JohnGun

lesanne said:


> comment removed by Moderators


MODs: why didn't you remove this insulting and offensive post, to me this is offensive and insulting and has nothing to do with the op,s question. My reply that you quickly removed was simply directed at the person who posted the above, lesanne.

I have a sense of humour but this isn't in jokes section,

Yet again double standards

Who pushed the button


----------



## erneboy

I thought lesanne's post was inappropriate, not least because it wasn't funny. Had it been funny I would have regarded it as a joke.

I also wondered why it was not removed given that JohnGun's reply was, but then I don't know what JohnGun said in his post, perhaps it was worse, Alan.


----------



## JohnGun

Alan I said:

_offensive comment removed by Mods, any further repetition of such actions will result in further measures being taken. _


----------



## erneboy

I see John. Personally I wouldn't insult his whole nation, just him as he made the remark. The rest haven't earned an insult, Alan.


----------



## erneboy

Was consideration given to removing the comments which annoyed John I wonder, Alan.


----------



## osbam

Thanks, Nora+Neil for those details.

Osbam


----------

